
This Dystopia Is Completely Ridiculous - portal_narlish
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/07/this-dystopia-is-completely-ridiculous/
======
bobsgame
I really enjoyed this article! I believe we should produce mass amounts of
cheap 3D printed housing that anyone can afford with a part time minimum wage
job, and then fill in the labor gaps with general purpose artificial
intelligence and robotics. Then people can chill out and ignore the more
dystopian aspects of society and instead enjoy this wonderful resource of
infinite education and entertainment we've created. I think the answer lies in
making a good enough standard of living the default for everyone and then
there will be less negativity in the world.

~~~
Animats
It's not that expensive to build massive amounts of housing that anyone can
afford. But it looks like this:

US version: [1] USSR version: [2] French version: [3]

 _" You can't stack poor people who drink."_

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Taylor_Homes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Taylor_Homes)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khrushchyovka](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khrushchyovka)

[3]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/15/magazine/15elections.t.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/15/magazine/15elections.t.html)

~~~
bobsgame
The problem I see with these kinds of housing developments is that you're
taking stressed out people with problems and sticking them in small boxes very
close together. That's going to compound social stress and amplify bad
influences. Something like 3D printed housing seems better to me because you
could give each person an entire house to themselves and give them enough of
their own territory to where they would feel secure and comfortable.

------
sprafa
Let's not forget that the transition between the worst days in the 19th
century to the best days of the 20th Century we had an enormous amount of war.

------
Animats
That's a sad read. But he's not wrong.

Nobody knows how to organize a society to effectively use the technology we
have.

------
arjie
Haha, if you read this as entertainment it's great. If you read this
seriously, it's hopelessly shrill. Life has never been as good before.

------
peteretep
There's never been a better time to be rich, white, and male with a 1st world
passport!

~~~
fvdessen
There's never been a better time to be a poor black female with a 1st world
passport either

~~~
Aeolun
It's just that the imbalance between how good it is to be either is so big.

~~~
fvdessen
Is it really ? I have multiplied my income by 10 in the last two years and it
hasn't made a huge difference in my lifestyle. I can afford nicer versions of
everything, but the improvement is marginal. Like going from pressing my own
fruit to pushing a button on a Juicero.

~~~
peteretep
This is why stocks are shown on graphs with logarithmic scales

